# ebay nicks der ibc´ler



## jesusjones (29. Oktober 2002)

unter welchem namen treibt ihr euch denn bei ebay rum?
ich bin unter jesusjones666 unterwegs.

grüße


----------



## dorfbewohner (29. Oktober 2002)

Ingmo ist mein Name.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airborne (29. Oktober 2002)

tux_linux

aber evtl. sollte man ein Verzeichniss machen, so das man schnell nachgucken kann, ob der Verkäufer IBCler ist.  Über die Mitglieder-Suchecke wäre das doch bestimmt gut machbar!

Torsten


----------



## jesusjones (29. Oktober 2002)

oder im profil? genau wie die icq nummer?!
obwohl das nicht wirklich übersichtlich ist, und der zugriff auch nicht eindeutig wird...hm...


----------



## crazy-spy (29. Oktober 2002)

Die Mods könnten doch nen "Non-Stop-Oben" Thread daraus machen 

Meiner crazy-spy 

...wer hätte es gedacht


----------



## DIRT2002 (29. Oktober 2002)

meiner is dsdhbiker


----------



## Shuft (29. Oktober 2002)

ganz einfallslos:
"rethmeier"


----------



## crossie (29. Oktober 2002)

croissant1982


----------



## dhmoschen (29. Oktober 2002)

Genauso wie im Forum, also Finger weg von den Sachen die ich ersteigern will


----------



## BommelMaster (29. Oktober 2002)

3336 is meiner, genauso wie meine Geheimzahl füs Konto












die alte, hab jetzt ne neue


----------



## crazy-spy (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dhmoschen _
> *Genauso wie im Forum, also Finger weg von den Sachen die ich ersteigern will  *



Wer das meiste Geld hat, gewinnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (30. Oktober 2002)

meiner:

hans_reist !

gruzz michael


----------



## Itekei (30. Oktober 2002)

Itekei wie hier und überall


----------



## freeriderdeluxe (30. Oktober 2002)

meiner is der selbe wie hier,freeriderdeluxe.
was sonst


----------



## crazy-spy (30. Oktober 2002)

Ich hab überall den selen nick  
Muss sein, dann erkennt man sich sofoat wida


----------



## Lisa (30. Oktober 2002)

Lisa (mein Name) F (der Anfangsbuchstabe von meinem Nachnamen) und 8 meine Glückszahl!

LisaF8

naja,isn beschissener Name..aber den hab ich jetzt schon 2 Jahre...und der entstand,als mir nix besseres einfiel!


----------



## steffenschmid (31. Oktober 2002)

Meiner ist Creeper0212:

http://cgi2.ebay.de/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=creeper0212


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -raVen- (2. November 2002)

damacro

eigentlich wollte ich nur "macro", gabs aber schon


----------



## Freeriderdh (2. November 2002)

Meiner ist auch der selbe!!

mfg


----------



## Triple F (3. November 2002)

Bei ebay: djtriplef.
"triplef" hat sich irgend so´n Camper gesichert, der nicht aktiv ist...


----------



## stuntman666 (6. November 2002)

einmal stuntman666, immer stuntman666


----------



## SoBe (6. November 2002)

*!sobe!*


----------



## doppelkorn (7. November 2002)

/me is "kugelfutter"


----------



## m_forner (7. November 2002)

m_forner

ganz banal.


----------



## raffnes (9. November 2002)

<----meiner bleibt auch.


----------



## Cityjumper (9. November 2002)

Man nennt mich seniler-rentner !


----------



## frozenfrogz (10. November 2002)

einmal frozenfrogz, immer frozenfrogz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (10. November 2002)

meiner is *onespeed*

onespeed hat seit jahren irgend so ne pappnase aus amiland belegt obwohl er eh nix bei ebay macht  

greetz
andi


----------



## Dr.Looping (10. November 2002)

Hi,

bin im Ebay ebenfalls unter Freaky4608 vertreten. Freaky weil meine Frisur nicht ganz ohne ist  und 4608 von D-4608 meinem 2 schatzi, das noch vor meinem Bike kommt. Ist das Kennzeichen für "meinen" Segelflieger Ka8b

Tommy


----------



## mel (11. November 2002)

melknowsdaflow bin ich.


----------



## humpen (12. November 2002)

123


----------



## Gott (12. November 2002)

Ich bin unter frorider 1984 zu finden ,also kauft mal wat bei mir !
Z.B. :Scott G-Zero


----------



## California81 (21. November 2002)

Standardmäßig:
Raccoons-81

Verkaufe aber grad nix !


----------



## $ucker (26. November 2002)

hell$ucker  mein name...$ucker war schon belegt, warum auch immer!!!


----------



## Smiler (26. November 2002)

Smiler heis ich bei eBucht


----------



## Haebe (27. November 2002)

Meiner ist auch der selbe
Haebe1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (29. November 2002)

Meiner ist auch der selbe.

biker-wug


----------



## BIKERderNATION (30. November 2002)

Mein Name bei E-Bay lautet Nellist...

Mfg
Patrick


----------

